# Échangez-vous vos invitations Inbox !



## Oyoel (28 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous 

Je vous propose de rassembler sur ce sujet les demandes d'invitations pour Inbox. Pour rappel, ceux qui ont déjà reçu une invitation en reçoivent trois autres en retour afin de les distribuer, si vous ne savez pas quoi en faire, vous pouvez donc vous signaler ici pour les distribuer.

En attendant, vous pouvez tout aussi bien demander par mail une invitation à Google : inbox@google.com

Et si vous souhaitez davantage d'informations au sujet d'Inbox, direction par-ici :
http://www.igen.fr/app-store/2014/10/avec-inbox-google-veut-reinventer-le-mail-88210

À vous désormais


----------



## infosott (28 Octobre 2014)

Suis intérressé par une invitation personne n'en propose?


----------



## Gregtosca (28 Octobre 2014)

Moi aussi j essaie d en avoir une depuis 1 semaine galère galère si quelqu un peut mon mail c est gregtosca@gmail.com merci


----------



## Tof (28 Octobre 2014)

Intéressé aussi par une invit, en retour je sponsoriserai d'autres personnes ici ;-)  toffou@gmail.com


----------



## BenLem_ (28 Octobre 2014)

Je serais aussi très intéressé par une invitation. J'aimerais vraiment tester cette app vu tout l'intérêt qu'elle suscite ça doit être une révolution 

Voilà donc si un chanceux et charitable invité passe par là &#8230; ^^'

( ben.lem.12[at]gmail.com )


----------



## suredj (28 Octobre 2014)

Je suis intéressé par une invite si une âme charitable est dans les parages : suredj@gmail.com


----------



## petermax (28 Octobre 2014)

Moi je suis intéressé : pierrelabrunie@gmail.com merci d'avance


----------



## Krazopeck (28 Octobre 2014)

Une invitation me ferait tres plaisir Mon email : girardotadrien1@gmail.com


----------



## patrickph (28 Octobre 2014)

Également intéressé par une invitation patrickph[at]gmail.com


Merci d'avance.


----------



## macaddicted (28 Octobre 2014)

Soyons fou 

dsonn83(at)gmail.com 


Merci


----------



## baallrog (28 Octobre 2014)

Et pourquoi pas !
vincent.vallez[at]gmail.com


----------



## yngve (28 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir ! 
À la recherche d'une invitation 
yngvebzh@gmail.com 

Merci !!!


----------



## jooner25 (29 Octobre 2014)

Merci d'avance à celui qui veut bien m'inviter jooner25(a]gmail.com &#128077;


----------



## dlassoie (29 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Est il possible d'avoir une invitation ? dlassoie@gmail.com
J'aiderai en retour aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Octobre 2014)

Si quelqu'un à une invite, merci d'envoyer par MP


----------



## Potamarina2b (29 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Suis aussi interessé par une invite et je me ferai un plaisir de redistribuer les miennes ici .
eric.graziani@outlook.com

Merci d'avance.


----------



## fredroy (29 Octobre 2014)

Je souhaiterais également une invitation  merci si c'est possible par MP


----------



## MisterMeteo (29 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour chers membres !
Quelqu pourrait-il m'inviter également ? Ce serait super sympa &#128522; 
Merci de me contacter via MP &#128522;


----------



## lmouillart (30 Octobre 2014)

Hello, je ne sais pas où cela en est de l'avancement de la liste de demande, il me reste 3 invites, donc envoyez moi votre mail gmail sur lequel vous souhaitez inbox par mp que je vous transfert une invitation.


----------



## sonews (31 Octobre 2014)

Lmouillart,

Je t'ai envoyé un MP. 

Mon adresse mail sonews-at-gmXXX.com

c'est une adresse gmail, j'ai masqué la fin pour éviter le spam

Merci

Sophie


----------



## Orochy (2 Novembre 2014)

Hello Lmouillart,

je serai heureux de recevoir une invitation afin d'en faire profiter d'autres 

je te fait un MP avec mon adresse Gmail

Merci


----------



## lmouillart (2 Novembre 2014)

Voilà, j'ai distribué toutes les miennes. , bonne découverte à vous.


----------



## ndu100 (2 Novembre 2014)

Je suis à la recherche d'une invitation pour inbox

Mon adresse est:

jay.bachmann@gmail.com

Par avance un grand merci


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2014)

lmouillart a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai distribué toutes les miennes. , bonne découverte à vous.




Zut, louppé 

Si ceux qui ont reçu des invites pouvaient également en faire suivre ça serait cool


----------



## Nnenetth (4 Novembre 2014)

Yes merci à vous de partager pour qu'on puisse faire de même 
Mon adresse : denis.melanie(at)gmail.com


----------



## dlassoie (5 Novembre 2014)

Je recherche une invitation.
D'avance merci
dlassoie@gmail.com


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2014)

J'ai une invite à donner. Le premier à m'envoyer un MP l'aura&#8230;


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2014)

GlobalCut a dit:


> J'ai une invite à donner. Le premier à m'envoyer un MP l'aura



Y'a plus :rateau:


----------



## rgi (13 Novembre 2014)

Une invite pour moi ?


----------



## lmouillart (13 Novembre 2014)

Coucou, ce coup-ci j'ai 5 invitations, comme d'habitude envoyez-moi votre mail Gmail via mp.


----------



## jne974 (1 Décembre 2014)

bonjour
j'ai des invitations à donner 
envoyer moi vos mails par MP


----------

